# Navarre Beach Pier Pompano



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

Family and I headed out to the Navarre Beach Pier yesterday afternoon, finally got there about 5:30.

I have not fished the Navarre Pier since I was a teenager (too many years ago to count). 

We were fishing for Pompano with fresh dead shrimp (thanks to staff at Half Hitch Tackle who picked the dead ones out of their live tank for us). I have to admit that I have never caught a pompano before !

Well trying to make a long story short I caught my first one after about thirty minutes. I was one happy camper  . . . my first pomp

Then the baby sharks started biting, between my son-in-law and I we must have caught 8-10 of them (18" - 22") my son-in-law caught a baby blacktip.

To finish this silly rant I finally caught another pomp about 7:45.

By 8:30 It was starting to get cool for the the baby (his first fishing trip @ 3 1/2 months old) we decided to call it a nite.

Tally - 2 pomps, several baby sharks, 5 catfish = a GREAT time with the family, (wife, daughter, my son-in-law, and grandson)


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice work, congrats on your first and second pompano!!


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep any trip w/ a pomp is a good one in my book


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks . . . .


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Its always nice when you catch some nice pomps!


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Fishin + Family Time = AWESOME!!

Congrats on the Pomps!


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am heading there this weekend, too.... Hope something's biting....


----------

